# repower a bobcat



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

I put in a Deutz F2L411 diesel. Some 610's actually came with this engine or another model deutz diesel as original equipment. Some would say underpowered but I'm happy so far.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I converted an old belt drive bobcat a bunch of years ago. I had to get a crankshaft adaptor made and make a different exaust system. if the crankshaft will match no big problems. I would stick with air cooled and not worry about a little less hp. I think the vanguard would be a good choice. I would stay away from Honda and onan. the Honda is light on performance for this application.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Down here in Florida over in Orlando, the bobcat dealer will put new engines in those old 610s. I know you're too far away but give them and call and they might have some info for you at the least.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you have a good friend with a mill and a lathe? If so, you have many options. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Put this one in. Should take about 2 hours to switch it out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VH4D-WISCON...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e75aa82


I always wanted to try one of these, and I sill might. http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/613477-Bobcat-610-R2.html

I have 8 610's 7 with wisconsins and 1 with a duetz. There used to be a guy that sold rebuilt ones on ebay. If you keep checking you might be able to find him.


----------



## rodo (Jan 12, 2006)

E thought about that two cylinder vanguard engine. Wondered if it would last as long as the Wisc. 4cyl.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

dbest said:


> Should take about 2 hours to switch it out.


I love it when people say things like that!


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

dbest said:


> Put this one in. Should take about 2 hours to switch it out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VH4D-WISCON...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e75aa82


Do NOT put that one in......it has the wrong crank, does not have the "hardened" crank gear, idler gear or dist. gear, nor does it have the "output" shaft for the hydro pump. I repower 610's all the time.....you've got several options but I always rebuild the engine myself. I've never tried nor do I know of anyone that has tried the 'vanguard'.


dbest......I've R & R a boat load of those engines.....never in two hours.....guess I need some lessons.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Forgive me... I shoulda used the sarcasm font.


----------



## rodo (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank You Mr. dback, I appreciate your reply. I may pm you
I wouldn't rebuild the engine myself, I'm real good at tearing things apart, but putting them back together is a different story. Bobcat dealer said 10-12 hours according to book, I find that the book can be wrong.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Oldtimer said:


> I love it when people say things like that!


I am in awe of people that can do this stuff. I can spend 2 hours servicing my lawn mower.


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Rodo......MHO....You didn't mention what configuration your Bobcat is. "IF" it has a mast and the '5th' wheel assembly and is otherwise in reasonably good condition, I would continue with a repower. Myself.....I would only use the original equipment Wisconsin VH4D. "IF" on the other hand your Bobcat is used in the 'skidsteer' configuration with forks attached to the arms......I would look at other options. The 'skidsteer' with forks is a horrible piece of equipment for moving bees....it tears up yards, has minimal lifting capacity, bounces bees all over the place, slower then the second coming and is very dangerous around ditches or slopes. I used one for several years when I was 'young and dumb'. Personally......if I'm going to drop a new engine in that machine, there are lots of other things I'm going to do while I'm that deep into the machine......rebuild jackshaft sheave, rebuild variable speed sheave, replace all belts, install new starter, replace clutch linings, etc. etc.......toss that money on top of the new engine price and you have surpassed the value of the machine. If your machine is in the "Mast/5th wheel" configuration you can justify that expenditure but if not I would put that money towards a machine that will do the job intended....a bobcat set up correctly or a decent used swinger. Should you decide to proceed with the repower......I'll point you to another site that deals specifically with this subject. Just my 2 cents.

Edit: If you are any good at e-bay sales.....you would be shocked at how much your machine would return ($$$) parted out.


----------



## rodo (Jan 12, 2006)

Do have original tailwheel and forks, no mast yet. Only have an 8 ft. door into warehouse, not sure how tall a mast is?
Been loading and unloading semis for 30 plus years, granted only a few times a year. Use it for shoveling and snow removal too.
Also have home made barrel attachment that is used constantly for honey, wax, saw dust and feed moving. I have used a mast many times and it is nice, but I get along with the forks just fine.
Can't justifie a swinger for 1000 hives. So honestly looking to replace motor right now.Variable speed does need reworked. Thanks for the info and opinions. Much appreciated


----------



## rodo (Jan 12, 2006)

Not much luck finding a different machine. Found a bobcat with mast and wheel but with 5400hours. It's a 543 with a kubota diesel. Isn't that a lot of hours???


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I would not worry about 5400 hours on a Kubota. I have a customer with 27,500 hours on one, on an over the road refer unit, never been apart, uses no oil, and starts right up bellow 0 F. if the bobcat is in good shape and well maintained I would take look at it.... I have not touched old #20 for awhile it is likely over 28.000 hours by now.


----------



## rodo (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone use a bobcat 642? Do you have a tailwheel? I'd like you to pm me Thanks Rod


----------

